# Int 574 Clutch



## cameron (Nov 13, 2011)

Int 574 want stop when you push on the clutch, have to idle down and use brake.
Cameron


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like clutch drag, could be clutch disc is not sliding free when clutch pedal is pushed down, could be rusted to splines, has tractor been idle for a time??, or could be dust build up in corners of flywheel, or a distorted disc, or badly adjusted, should have 1/5" free play @ top of pedal.

That should be 1.5" free play. !!!!!!!


----------



## cameron (Nov 13, 2011)

Can I fix it without splitting the tractor, yes the tractor as been sitting before I bought it.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Under the clutch bell housing is a plate, remove this and have a look up there with a light, you might see rusting on splines and be able to apply some lubricant to free it off.

other than that its a splitting job !!!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If you do split it, check the PTO input shaft for wear right away. Its the hollow splined tube that sticks out of the transmission and slides into the pressure plate. Ours was heavily worn, so I replaced it when I was rebuilding the engine the last time.


----------

